# Intense cat liner



## SQUALID (Jun 8, 2011)

Yesterday I got super inspired to do a sharp liner look! I haven't done intense liners in years (from my point of view atleast..) and doing this was really fun. I went back to my 14 year old goth/emo me for a second. Hahaha!



















  	Face:


 *Illamasqua Under-eye Concealer - UC 115* 
 *MAD Minerals Loose Mineral Foundation - Fairly Light* 
 *Lily Lolo Foundation - Porcelain *(these two foundations mixed) 	
 *Too Faced Full Bloom Cheek and Lip Crème Color - Sweet Pea* 
 *Elf Studio Eyebrow Kit - Ash* 
 
  	Eyes:


 *Peggy Sage Cake Eyeliner - Black* 
 *Sleek MakeUP Circus i-Divine Palette *(black eyeshadow) 	
 *The Body Shop Big & Curvy Mascara* 
 
  	Lips:


 *Illamasqua Sheer Gloss - Lily-Rose*


----------



## heart (Jun 8, 2011)

Love this.  Your eyes and eyebrows are so fierce.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm loving this!


----------



## Sylkii (Jun 9, 2011)

i  THIS!


----------



## amoona (Jun 9, 2011)

This looks great on you!! You have the perfect eyes for it.


----------



## HMC (Jun 9, 2011)

This is seriously SICK! Love it!!


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 10, 2011)

LOVE this!  I really love your eyebrows too!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2011)

awesome! I'm totally inspired


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 15, 2011)

aww beautiful look! My eyeliner never looks this good


----------



## zewzeq (Jun 16, 2011)

Another great look. I wish i could use my eyeliner this good.


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 16, 2011)

Any chance you could do a tutorial on how do this look??


----------



## vipervixen (Jun 16, 2011)

Love your cat-eyeliner skills


----------



## joey444 (Jun 17, 2011)

Love this!! I can NEVER get liner this even...


----------



## cuddle x bear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOVE this look. your brows are incredible


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy crap, that looks amazing. I wish I could do this. My eyes are just too differently shaped, sized, and in completely different spots. >.<


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 19, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!  So perfect.  You have beautiful skin and eyes.


----------



## Cherryjames (Jun 20, 2011)

ooooww i loove it.YOu really look like a cat


----------



## kangelmakeup (Jun 20, 2011)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Alize (Jun 21, 2011)

wow, love this, its something else


----------



## xoebc (Jun 24, 2011)

Omg absolute precision. So so so gorgeous

  	Xo


----------



## Hippymeow (Jun 25, 2011)

This look brings back memories of my goth phase hehe!
  	Great look! It really suits your eyeshape <3


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2011)

You're fierce, end of story, lol.


----------



## villabeauTIFFul (Jun 28, 2011)

PERFECT!!!


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 28, 2011)

what eyeliner brush did you use?? amazing look!


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice. I get a sexy, mysterious vibe rather than a goth one.


----------



## Aneed (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh My. Oh Wow. I am just blown away. This.is.STUNNING!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 5, 2011)

love it!! i agree with a comment from above; very mysterious (beautiful eyes)


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

you have really good skills!


----------



## Pinkmagic38 (Jul 13, 2011)

omg that looks so freakin' AWESOME .. perfect cat eyes


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 13, 2011)

Loving the whole look!!


----------



## ModaVistaYT (Jul 14, 2011)

I love this type of eyeliner - I wish I could pull it off, but my eyes are the wrong shape/ too hooded 

  	Looks absolutely perfect on you though!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Jul 14, 2011)

Eyeliner and Gloss is popping!


----------



## Q o B (Jul 21, 2011)

that liner is perfection omg..i'm a fan


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 22, 2011)

Something so simple and yet u make it look breathtakingly awesome!


----------



## thebeautybible (Jul 25, 2011)

wow, your lines are soo perfect! I can never get my liner so good. This looks amazing


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 25, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Jul 25, 2011)

your skin is perfection


----------

